# A sign or just coincidence



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 26, 2010)

My older brother of 2 years (55 years old) passed away on the 16th of this month.  Besides being a hunter a fisherman, Joe loved Bald Eagles.  He was always going down to see them on the Mississippi River in MN.  He would buy clothes with eagles images on them.  This was his connection to nature.

We had his funeral on the 20th in Rochester, MN.  In a town of 120,000, at a small chapel within the city.  At the start of the day his daughter saw a bald eagle flying over the house she was staying at.  At the beginning of the funeral as the preacher was starting to tell of the eagle sighting earlier that day, a very large bald eagle flew and landed in the tree in the middle of the picture.  It stayed there for most of the service and flew away at the end when my brothers Grandaughter got up to talk and started to cry.  The eagle stayed there for almost 30 minutes.

Now there are bald eagles in this area, but most stay down by the Mississippi river (50 miles away).  There are very few sightings in the town itself.  The bridge you see behind the tree is from a busy four lane highway.

I have been trying to find the meaning of this happening and how it relates to my brother.  This Christmas has had a void that I am dealing with.  Just finding my way through it now.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 26, 2010)

I stopped believing in "coincidence" long ago.God can and _does_ use all kinds of ways to communicate His love to us,if only we will pay attention.He has blessed you through an eagle.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I stopped believing in "coincidence" long ago.God can and _does_ use all kinds of ways to communicate His love to us,if only we will pay attention.He has blessed you through an eagle.


Yep!!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 26, 2010)

It was no coincidence.  It was a message.  A good one at that.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree. God is always there.


----------



## MsFit (Dec 26, 2010)

What a beautiful story.  Thanks for sharing it.  It was definitely a sign.


----------



## Senoj (Dec 26, 2010)

No coincidince, imo. The Lord may have sent a message of peace to you and your family through somthing your brother loved..an eagle.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 26, 2010)

Seems to much to have been a coincidence.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.  I do believe it was a sign.  But will never know the real sign till I leave this world.  

Fly Free Brother.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 28, 2010)

Every affirmation I have recieved from God was brought by an agent of his creation from the natural world. There is little doubt in my mind that this was a powerful sign. A very powerful sign.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 2, 2011)

Amen!! No coincidence.

He will give us peace we understand and even beyond our understanding.

Hallelujah to the Lamb of God. 

Mercy, grace and peace to you and yours!


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jan 2, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a coincidence to me.  Thank you for sharing.  I lost my brother back in 1988.  Sorry to hear about your loss.  I pray that God will continue to comfort you and your family.

Scott


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 3, 2011)

There is no Such thing as Coincidences.
His way of saying , I'm OK.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.. Great story.

True coincidences are rare.   This isn't one of them.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 5, 2011)

It was no coincidence.


----------

